# Fraccionamiento (conjunto de casas)



## Ricardo Fernandez

Como se dice fraccionamiento 8 conjunto de casas habitacion


----------



## cubaMania

Confeso estár confundida por su pregunta.  Nos puede dar más información o contexto?


----------



## asm

Quizas andas buscando la palabra subdivision, pero no estoy del todos seguro. 





			
				Ricardo Fernandez said:
			
		

> Como se dice fraccionamiento 8 conjunto de casas habitacion


----------



## Barbara S.

I have seen fraccionamiento on Mexican city maps in reference to a "district" or "neighborhood". Of course, in some cases, it might also refer to a "subdivision" - which are usually houses constructed by the same real estate developer.


----------



## Ricardo Fernandez

Barbara S. said:
			
		

> I have seen fraccionamiento on Mexican city maps in reference to a "district" or "neighborhood". Of course, in some cases, it might also refer to a "subdivision" - which are usually houses constructed by the same real estate developer.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thannks, that´s what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> Ricardo Fernandez


----------



## la_tuza

Hola, 

¿Pudieran darme una idea de cómo traducir la frase resaltada y como puedo seguir utilizando la palabra "fraccionamiento" en este contexto?

"Es obligación del C. XXX constituir una asociación de colonos para que, dentro de las leyes vigentes del Estado y sin finalidad de lucro, se haga cargo de la operación y mantenimiento de los servicios, de la conservación de la maquinaria, de las calles, zonas de uso común y obras en general, del *pago de los consumos correspondientes al fraccionamiento*, así como de mantener el aparato administrativo que facilite dichas funciones."

Gracias!


----------



## universound

residence zone

se me ocurre


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, tuza, y bienvenida al foro.

Unas ideas:
_C. XXX is required to form a Homeowners' Association (HOA) in order to, in accordance with State law and not for profit, provide for the operation and continuation of services; the maintenance of machinery, streets, common use areas and public works in general; the payment of supplies that the neighborhood is responsible for/supplies consumed by the residents; as well as the operation of the administrative offices responsible for overseeing said functions._

Espero que te sirvan.


----------



## la_tuza

Mil Gracias A Los Dos!!!


----------



## joellopez168

hola. alguien sabe cual es el equivalente a "fraccionamiento" en ingles?  Me refiero a un conjunto de casas, como las de interes social en mexico.  Gracias.


----------



## AmethystSW

He encontrado algunas páginas web que dicen que es "subdivision".  ¿Es "fraccionamiento" igual a "subdivisión"?

También encontré este hilo del mismo tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27342


----------



## joellopez168

thanks a lot Amethystsw!!!!


----------



## lforestier

AmethystSW said:
			
		

> He encontrado algunas páginas web que dicen que es "subdivision". ¿Es "fraccionamiento" igual a "subdivisión"?
> 
> También encontré este hilo del mismo tema:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27342


Si, es correcto. Fraccionamiento es Subdivision cuando se está hablando de tierras o casas. Viene de el verbo Fraccionar o dividir en fracciones terrenos grandes para el proposito de repartir o vender.


----------



## armenio70

También puede ser util la traducción como loteo, al menos así se suele tomar como válido en Argentina. Loteo es cuando se trata de una nueva urbanización o barrio, si es un barrio establecido hace un tiempo se dice simplemente barrio


----------



## Kritalwaterz

Saludos!

Cual es la traduccion al ingles de "fraccionamientos"?

Contexto: "Un plan de explotación relativamente ordenado, menor contaminación ambiental, la existencia de *fraccionamientos* más grandes y con buenos diseños, han dado como resultado..." 

Tiene que ver con bienes raices... 

Gracias!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Pero que es "fraccionamiento"?, me parece que es un grupo o secrtor de casa, es correcto?


----------



## cyberpedant

Subdivision?


----------



## Vivero

Dado el contexto, creo que...

En México --pero creo que sólo allí-- un *fraccionamiento* es una zona residencial urbanizada, lo que en España llamaríamos una *urbanización*: una gran superficie de terreno que está subdividida en lotes (en España, parcelas) cada uno del tamaño requerido para un edificio, y que está dotada de servicios como agua, electricidad, gas, y por supuesto calles. Y en esa zona vive la gente, tras haber mandado construir sus casas... ¡pero no sé cómo se dice en inglés! Mi diccionario dice "estate", y a mi me suena lo de "real-estate", pero no estoy seguro.

Saludos

--> Veo que los promotores del fraccionamiento residencial Carrizalillo, en Oaxaca, cuando venden por Internet sus casas y parcelas en inglés, lo llaman "Residential development" ¿fraccionamiento/urbanización = residential development?


----------



## andym

Going by this, the answer (at least in UK-english) might be 'gated community'.

'The standard of living in Mexico is higher than most of other countries in Latin America drawing people from places like Argentina, Brazil or Cuba to the country in search for better opportunities. With the recent economic growth, most middle and high income families live in single houses, commonly found within a walled village, called "fraccionamiento". The reason these places are the most popular among the middle and upper classes is that they offer a sense of security, since most of them are within walls and have survelliance, and living in one also provides social status, due to the infrastructure of most of these villages. Swimming pools or golf clubs, and/or some other commodities are found in these fraccionamientos. Houses inside them tend to be of higher quality, and larger than other homes, most of them with at least three or four bedrooms and even maid quarters and laundry. However, the poorer mexicans live a harsh life, although they share with the other the importance they grant to family, friends and cultural habits. Poverty is specially poignant in the countryside.' (source)

Edit - but a Google Image search suggests the term might simply be 'housing development'


----------



## Vivero

Andym:

Well, I don't completely agree. I lived in Mexico D.F. for years, in a fraccionamiento of the outskirts. No swimming pool, no golf club!... and most important, no walls. It was not "gated". Maybe due to security concerns walls have become a substantial part of fraccionamientos, but I don't think so. I bid for your second choice, "housing development". Please forgive my English errors.


----------



## andym

Vivero

Thanks. As we say: 'we got there in the end' ('hemos llagado al final'?).


----------



## Kritalwaterz

You're all great! Thank youuuuuuuuu!  I'll use "residential development"


----------



## Vivero

andym said:


> Vivero
> 
> Thanks. As we say: 'we got there in the end' ('hemos llagado al final'?).



Thank you for the expression 'we got there in the end'. I'll remember. Let me change only one letter in the translation: hemos llegado al final (instead of llagado; by the way, llaga = sore, wound; llagado=sore, wounded)

See you in other thread!


----------



## mazbook

Kritalwaterz:

A *much* better choice, especially if the English translation is mostly meant for Canadians or Americans, would be "subdivision".

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Vivero

No sé si depende del contexto y de que la traducción esté destinada a ingleses o americanos, pero mazbook acierta. Si se pide a un buscador de Internet que nos localice las páginas en lengua inglesa que contienen las palabras "fraccionamiento" y "subdivision" (para localizar las páginas bilingües que se refieran a fraccionamientos), puede verse muy bien en qué contexto y para qué países se traduce así. Veo que salen sobre todo páginas de publicidad de fraccionamientos mexicanos para clientes americanos o canadienses, que 'subdivision' se usa como traducción de fraccionamiento, y que alguna de estas páginas usa también (además de 'subdivision') variantes con la palabra 'development', como urban development o land development. Como se trata de hacerse entender, yo mencionaría las dos: "subdivision" y "residential development"

Saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## Matix

Efectivamente es un conjunto de casas que se encuentran en determinada área y que fueron construidas por una misma compañia.  Se utilizan los términos Colonia o Fraccionamiento y son zonas residenciales o conjuntos habitacionales.  Esto por lo menos en México.


----------



## Matix

Sub-division es cuando se trata de dividir o fraccionar terrenos.  Cuando se refiere a la zona un Fraccionamiento es una determinada zona con un nombre específico.  Por ejemplo Fraccionamiento Los Alamos que pudiera también decirse Colonia Los Alamos.  Esto en México.


----------



## Taycaro

Late, I know.  But my suggestion is:

neighborhood which is not necessarily a gated community but just a housing area.


----------



## Barbara S.

Context is everything. In Mexico a fraccionamiento is different than a colonia, although both can be translated as neighborhood. In Mexico, in my experience, a fraccionamiento is land that has been legally subdivided into plots, each of which has clear title. Beyond that, fraccionamientos usually have roads, electricity, water and other infrastructure. A colonia, on the other hand, may be more informal. Rich or poor, a colonia is a neighborhood that developed over time with lots being of various sizes. So if you are selling real estate, you might prefer the term "subdivision", but in informal speech, both would be "neighborhood", as indicating a part of a city.


----------



## daylightdemon

A _fraccionamiento _is a type of real estate development, usually (but not always) dedicated to housing, which is built on what was originally a very large single terrain, by the same developer. It is called so because the terrain is then fractioned, or divided, into individual lots to be sold or otherwise distributed. In practice, most _fraccionamientos_ are built on formerly rural areas which are close to be swallowed by a city. The developer equips it with services (e.g. power, water) and then sells it with a huge added value; however, the fact it is in rural terrain may often give it a competitive price with those of similar areas in a better location. Not all gated communities are _fraccionamientos_, and not all _fraccionamientos _are gated communities. For colloquial contexts, subdivision (US) works fine, but for legal contexts it may not always apply; particularly as regards to _fraccionamientos _not used for housing. (Or is there an industrial subdivision?)


----------



## fenixpollo

A wonderfully clear description, daylightdemon. Thanks! 


daylightdemon said:


> (Or is there an industrial subdivision?)


Not that I've heard of. As a layman, I've heard of an _industrial park_, where one developer builds a complex of office or industrial buildings. I've also heard of an _industrial district_, which is more like a zona industrial, which is a region of the city.  But in my experience, "subdivision" is only used for residential homes.


----------



## Barbara S.

Subdivisions are parcels of land that a real estate developer gets permission from the local government to subdivide and usually to build houses on. It's usually the developers responsibility to provide the necessary infrastructure. Large developments can include shopping malls, churches, and public schools built by the developer. The fraccionamiento that I live in in Mexico was developed by Fonetur, a government agency 30 years ago. Fonetur put in the roads, lights and sewage system and then sold the lots. 

I agree with fenixpolio's description of an industrial park as being an industrial subdivision, as opposed to an industrial district which is zoned for industry, not for residences but did not have a single developer.


----------



## Taycaro

in Mexico, for "fraccionamiento" (housing develpment built by various constructors where land has been divided and sold by one sole developer, the translation that is used is *housing compound or complex*.                                               Neighborhood is more like "Colonia" or "barrio", while gated community also refers to a "fraccionamiento" but mainly one in a residential área for higher class residents that is actually "fenced in" by a gate and a security checkpoint at the entrance and exit for security purposes.                                                                                                                                       I hope this is of help to you.


----------



## Barbara S.

I disagree. In AE a compound can also be a group of houses belonging to one family (like the Kennedy compound in Hyannis Port) or by an institution (similar to a campus). On the Oaxaca coast we have gated, condominium communities which are legally different than fracccionamientos. In the U.S., land that is developed by a developer, which includes lots, infrastructure including roads and sometimes schools and shops are called "housing developments" or "subdivisions" whether they are gated or not. A major difference is that a compound usually has only one owner - private or corporate - and the land inside it cannot be sold as individual lots. A "housing complex" usually refers to a condominium development which may or may not have apartments, townhouses, or free standing houses.

In the U.S. we use the word neighborhood very loosely. It can refer to a large area including various subdivisions and shops and schools.


----------



## Matix

So, what would be "fraccionamiento" un USA?  neighborhood?  Complex?


----------



## Barbara S.

Fraccionamiento is a "subdivision" or "housing development". The two terms mean the same thing. A neighborhood may include various subdivisions and shops and schools. A "complex" is usually the short form of condominium complex.


----------



## Matix

Thanks it is clear now!


----------

